
A Robot With a Little Humanity - cpeterso
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/07/16/a-robot-with-a-little-humanity/
======
cpeterso
Jibo's "expressive orb" color screen reminds me of the colors used by drones
to express mood in Iain M. Bank's _Culture_ novels:

[http://zrajm.org/nerd/drone-colours/](http://zrajm.org/nerd/drone-colours/)

